# Alarm systems



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 3, 2008)

How good are they, the theives seem to no every thing now adays.Freind at work mates, just had they motorhome broke into ,had state of art alarm system ,but they still got around it.Think they must of known a bit, as they had quite a lot of gear nicked which not always on board.


----------



## Don (Apr 3, 2008)

Mine is a Sigma and I thought is was suppose to be ace, untill I got broke into and my sat nav went. Turns out only works if you open a door or if yo move about inside for more than 5 minutes. As the scrotes broke the window and lent through the window to reach the sat nav, nothing happened. Great isnt it you think you are protected and you aint. Whats the point, may as well have left the M/H unlocked.

Don


----------



## tresrikay (Apr 3, 2008)

Well happy with mine, It is a sigma system fitted at my home by PHLY audio http://www.phly.co.uk/ .The system arms, bonnet, doors, cab and habitation, and lockers. I also have a keypad that can disable the internal sensors, excellent while wilding. You just enter a code and you are safe to wander around inside whilst all ways in are alarmed. They also fitted an L.E.D in the reversing light that flashes whilst armed, so it can be seen even if you have cab blinds up. It was nearly £500 but the guys really did a neat job.


----------



## t&s (Apr 3, 2008)

*security all in the mind of the beholder*

if they want it they will always find a way


----------



## Belgian (Apr 3, 2008)

There is no system which cannot be fooled. These scoundrels made short studies to perform their job. They don't bother paying taxes whilst performing it. And when they are caught they got a few months hotelservice and are able get their masters degree in their job free. And we ; we pay for safety devices which are not safe enough and pay taxes to support the out-laws. 
Clever system


----------



## t&s (Apr 3, 2008)

*insurance*

i think the only peace of mind is good insurance 
and if things are gone,,,  at least its not your life


----------



## starblazer (Apr 3, 2008)

the trouble with alarms is that they only warn you AFTER the damage has been done. We always chain the doors together even when on site, at least it is a visible deterrant

bertie


----------



## t&s (Apr 4, 2008)

starblazer said:


> the trouble with alarms is that they only warn you AFTER the damage has been done. We always chain the doors together even when on site, at least it is a visible deterrant
> 
> bertie



what if there were a fire can you get out quickly enough ?


----------



## Don (Apr 5, 2008)

t&s said:


> what if there were a fire can you get out quickly enough ?



This has always bemused me as when I am at home I have a 5 lever lock as advised by the Police, 2 bars, 1 top and 1 bottom as advised by the Police. Always remove keys from lock and place as far away from door as possible, as advised by the Police. But no one gets concerned about the danger of fire at home.
Why is that then?

Don


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Apr 5, 2008)

Excuse my ignorance on this: Thatcham rated alarms? What do they do? Do they stop thieves from winching your vehicle onto a trailer? Do they send a message to the Police saying this vehicle is being nicked?
Or is it just another excuse for Insurance companies to inflate premiums if you haven't got one?


----------



## terry1956 (Apr 5, 2008)

*In answer*

Hi, no alarm system is going to stop a pro taking your motor home if they want it. T1 alarm systems can be hacked by any pro with a lap top, But its very unlikely that these people target motor homes. What we face are yobs looking for sat navs, wallets, even pass ports these days and of course money. you can,t stop them getting in, all motor homes have weak stops ie plastic windows that anyone can open, At the moment my motor home is in france, to protect it I have a london wheel clamp, and all the curtains are open and the storage boxes open for view from the outside, it shows that there is nothing inside to take. On the move I have two dogs that come with us and that works.
Back to alarms, just ask yourself how many times have you heard alarms going off and seen people just walk away. They do not have the take notice factor they once had. As to fires all you need is a smoke detector.
terry


----------



## starblazer (Apr 5, 2008)

what if there were a fire can you get out quickly enough ?

use the motorhome door if needed.

Thatcham cat 1 alarms are SUPPOSED to be the bees knees, we have all lockers alarmed as well as the doors and are able to alarm the outside of the van whilst moving about inside it BUT here's the problem, unless doors are opened thieves can remove a window and shove a little scrote inside without activating the alarm, as happened to us in France. Lots of insurers won't insure a van valued at £40k or above without a cat 1 alarm fitted so if your van is close to that value downvalue it to £39,995

bertie


----------



## terry1956 (Apr 5, 2008)

*In answer*

Hi, Its odd that insurance companies will not insure motor homes over £40,000 and certain types of cars with out a T1 alarm, yet at the same time they know that these alarms can be overcome, I have a mate who had a T1 alarm on his new land rover, but that was gone from his drive overnight, the police stated that a device was planted under the car which decoded the alarm and the it was just placed on a chariot and away, a 2nd mate had is new 911 taken from outside the office, he remembers parking up as normal and a car parked along side him with a chap playing with a lap top, what the chap was doing was picking up the alarm code, 911 was gone in no time.
As I said motor home alarms are a waste of money, the only part of any use is a good engine immobilize, and leave nothing on view.
terry


----------



## Davesport (Apr 5, 2008)

Question for those with a Sigma alarm system.

My alarm uses the big button gain entry into the vehicle & to disable the engine immobiliser.

I'd like to transfer the immobiliser function to the keypad on the dash. This is referred to in the manual as "Key theft protection" 

However I can't find instructions on how to do this....Hummmph

Does anyone know how this is done or alternatively have the contact details for Sigma ? They seem to have done a good job of ommiting their contact details from the manual & from Google.

Many thanks, Dave.


----------



## t&s (Jul 3, 2008)

*cheap security device*

when wild camping,even if you do not have with you  any animals

put in a window of your motorhome (A sign you can get from pet shops saying something like rockwilers /live here with a picture of the animal on it.)

and the clever bit just leave outside your door at night a dog bowl with water in !
any dubious character will think twice about bothering you assuming that there is some ferocious beast inside


----------



## tresrikay (Jul 3, 2008)

t&s said:


> when wild camping,even if you do not have with you  any animals
> 
> put in a window of your motorhome (A sign you can get from pet shops saying something like rockwilers /live here with a picture of the animal on it.)
> 
> ...



Nice Idea will try that, you can get a barking alarm too that barks when someone gets too near, Its all phsycology and dont forget lowlife are cranially challenged.


----------



## colpot (Jul 4, 2008)

Our neighbour used to have a motorhome and she says when they went Wilding they used to hang a dogs lead outside at night. But someone nicked the lead
I havent got the hang of the alarm on the Hymer yet, although when paying for my fuel on the way back from picking it up, I managed to set the alarm with Mrs Colpot sat inside. As I opened the habitation door to get back in, all hell broke loose
The immobiliser comes on automatically and I tend to rely on that and the Fiamma Locks on the Door. We dont tend to carry anything of value, but I dont suppose that will stop people.


----------



## Wilbury (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi All,
How many alarm or security system makers guarantee their effectivness.
Wilbury


----------



## andrew (Feb 4, 2009)

hi. I work for an alarm company called Sleeptightuk. The founder was broken into whilst travelling and thats when he come up with the idea. 
What it does is .........
As someone approaches the vehicle, sensos which have been put into the skirt of the motorhome, pick them up (the distance can be altered from 100in right down to 6in, depending on where you are parked), in turn you get a slow blue flashing light all the way round the vehicle to scare them off. If that doesnt work and they come closer the lights flash quicker and when they get too close to the van, before they have done any damage an alarm sounds inside the vehicle to wake you up and warn you. It doesnt go off with pets as they run when the lights first go on, and before the buzzer sounds. Also it uses no power when in the set mode which is good. And they also guarentee the system for as long as you own the van. 
Thought i would post this as i was reading the responses and thought it may be of interest


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Feb 4, 2009)

*andrew*

Hi andrew,that sounds like a good system.Do you have a price and more details ,someone may read this and be intrested.


----------



## andrew (Feb 4, 2009)

hier the web page is www.sleeptightuk.com and the phone no is 0151-2204201
Hope that helps.


----------



## cipro (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi Andrew, you are obviously believe in this product having also read some
of your other posts. What MH have you got the system on  and have you
found it has alerted you to outside intruders that other wise you would not have known about and been able to prepare yourself.


----------



## ajs (Feb 4, 2009)

andrew said:


> hier the web page is www.sleeptightuk.com and the phone no is 0151-2204201
> Hope that helps.




looking at you web site your company does not disclose your location... why is that
...any site that omits this info i'm wary of...(may be just a me thing)

also... no prices or fitting details... is it DIY or do you fit 

 regards
ajs


just seen tother thread....doh


----------



## andrew (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi, Yeah i do really believe in this system. And without wanting to sound silly or anything, i do beleve that one day this sytem will be fitted to all new vans as standard. That is deffinetly what the company is aiming for.
 The sytem is on alot of different stlye vans already. Everything from AutoTrails, Eura Mobils, KonTikis to Concordes. So it can be fitted to almost every van. The sytem can be fitted DIY, it comes with all instructions and everything needed to fit it, however if fitted by the company it is guarnteed for the length of time you own the vehicle and at the moment we will travel to your home to fit it for free, saving you the hassle of travelling. However this wont be for much longer as the busier it gets, the harder that will become.
  I have it on my van, and i cant say for sure it has scared people away, but what i can say is that while parked up in an aires in France, other vans were broken into and i wasnt. Coincidence??? 
 The reason the addresse of the company is not shown, is becouse the company is, at the moment run from home, and they didnt want to give out their home details on the internet. However if you come to liverpool to get it fitted then they will happily tell you, and invite you in whilst your van is being fitted with the alarm. Might even get a cup of tea lol 
I hope this explains a little more


----------



## cipro (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi again Andrew like most companies they have satisfied costumers
Do you have available listings to obtain info and comments FNX


----------



## ajs (Feb 5, 2009)

.

 Andy... the concept if sound and i wish you well with it...it probably has to go global
in order to up the volume... in order to bring the price into alignment with expectation. 

a conundrum yes…but until you achieve this quantum leap you may find a few more barriers than planed for... price is clearly as issue 

www.pmmsuk.com   marketing hat off  .. good luck 

 regards
ajs


----------



## andrew (Feb 6, 2009)

I would just like to say that its nice, even though i work for them i can come on here, discuss it and get views fom people without bein branded a salesman or trying to get free advertising. After all, i am a camper as well and if people want to talk about new producte they should be allowed to discuss them. What ever helps our enjoyment, being security to TV we should al be free to discuss and make our own minds up, so thankyou


----------



## bevo (Feb 6, 2009)

*security system*

hi andrew
             your system sounds very interesting, and i wish you and your company good luck with it.
  it won't suit all people but the flashing light part sounds ok, as you can adjust the sensors.
 i agree it may not suit wild camping.
   from your post code i can see you are some where on merseyside.
it's a pity it's so expensive as i can't afford one.
 any way good luck and perhaps i'll see your lot at one of the shows.

live long and prosper


----------

